# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Real Anavar, Test E, and Clomid?

## ineedauser

If you zoom, it's not a capsule. Is this real?

----------


## ineedauser

Nothing?

----------


## ironbeck

take the var by itself for 2 days u should be able to tell if its real

----------


## alphabreed

from what ive heard in the bber world and i dont wanna get reemed out for this responce. is that most var is faked / or just winstrol because the powder form is still verry exspensive and for guys getting pharma grade it is redic priced . even ugls pricing is quite high but still alot lower then pharma . like iron beck said try it out also bite it those look big so maybe just cut with sugar not that its fake but may be underdosed . ive ran winny bf and tasted sugary it just how they press the pills and still worked you already bought it so mine aswell try with caution nothing anyone could really say here based off pics unless you do a search on the lab on safebuy-steroids

----------


## Gaspaco

> take the var by itself for 2 days u should be able to tell if its real


This^^^ 

Orals are fast to tell!

----------


## deltapapatango

Can you shed some light on what you notice?

----------


## deerparkwater

you get off instagram? lol tons of pics of that

----------


## pavlenko

that looks like a large bottle of test, def more than your regular 10ml vials !

----------


## Bio-Active

No one can tell its ugl gear could be anything and i am sure the op knows by now this thread is old

----------


## ggerman

Looks ok.
recently ran radja's var, it's gtg for sure.

----------


## Trevis

Any news?

----------

